# Surfer de façon anonyme?



## iDiot (22 Janvier 2006)

Hello tout le monde 

J'ai souvenir d'un logiciel qui permettait de surfer de façon plus sécurisée avec Safari... Net quelque chose je pense... 
J'ai fait une petite recherche sur le forum sans succès... 

Pouvez vous m'aider siouplait?  

Si vous avez un programme similaire ou une méthode qui fonctionne, je suis aussi preneur  

Merci


----------



## kaviar (22 Janvier 2006)

tu peux passer par un "Proxy"
Pour plus d'infos


----------



## kisco (22 Janvier 2006)

heu avec Safari 2 : menu Safari > Navigation privée : c'est pas ça ? 

sinon ça doit sûrement se trouver sur http://www.pimpmysafari.com/


----------



## iDiot (22 Janvier 2006)

Il faut savoir que je suis sur un réseaux universitaire, et j'ai un IP statique... La navigation anonyme ne suffira pas pour cacher mon IP, si? 

Et la solution du proxy sera suffisante?


----------



## kaviar (22 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> heu avec Safari 2 : menu Safari > Navigation privée : c'est pas ça ?


Navigation privé ne rend pas anonyme ton surf, simplement il empêche que certaines données ne soit copié sur ton disque


> Lorsque vous naviguez sur Internet, Safari stocke les informations concernant les sites Web que vous consultez sur votre ordinateur. Il peut s'agir aussi bien du contenu des pages Web que vous affichez que des données que vous saisissez sur un site, telles que vos noms d'utilisateur, mots de passe et numéros de cartes de crédit. Mais les autres personnes qui utilisent votre ordinateur peuvent également afficher ces informations.
> 
> Si vous ne souhaitez pas que Safari stocke ces informations, vous pouvez activer la fonctionnalité de navigation en mode confidentiel. Lorsque la navigation en mode confidentiel est activée





> Et la solution du proxy sera suffisante?


je pense que oui



> Parmi tous les proxys, certains sont anonymes (les serveurs contactés ne peuvent connaître votre adresse IP), alors que d'autres ne le sont pas. Certains sont publics (tout le monde peut les utiliser), d'autres demandent un mot de passe ou sont réservés aux utilisateurs d'un réseau local.
> Le serveur mandataire peut servir à masquer sa véritable adresse IP. En effet, comme il effectue les requêtes et vous les retransmet, c'est son adresse ip qui est lue par le serveur envoyant l'information. Cependant, ceci s'applique uniquement dans le cadre d'un proxy dit "anonyme", car le proxy public transmet votre adresse en même temps que la sienne.


----------



## jean-lou (22 Janvier 2006)

Tu parles d'un logiciel qui te permet de changer ton adresse IP toutes les trentes secondes. Si c'est bien ça, c'est NetShade, que tu peux télécharger là : http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/NetShade.html

 

JEanlOu


----------



## iota (22 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

iDiot : ça se passe comment dans ta fac ?
Tu nous a déjà dit que tu avais une adresse IP statique (fournie par la fac je présume), mais pour accèder à internet, tu passes par un proxy ? par une passerelle ?

@+
iota


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2006)

d'une maniere géneral méfiez vous de certains proxies prétendus anonymes qui ne le sont pas

De fait certains proxies dits anonymes sont transparents et laissent parfaitement voir votre IP

exemple regarder en haut de la page de ce site
 tout y est( IP, host IP ,protocole ,port,  navigateur etc) et on a des surprises en testant certains proxies

http://www.proxyblind.org/
ou
http://www.whatismyip.com/
( juste l'IP)

quiqu'il en soit 
toujours prendre des listes proxies  à jour  ( ca change en permanence)


et pour l'instant j'ai pas trouvé de très bonne liste de vrais proxies anonymes

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a ca ou un soft OSX non Tiger
Ca m'interesse pour moi  si un jour j'ai besoin ce qui est peu probable.

mais surtout  j'ai un ami très fliqué à son boulot qui m'a demandé de l'aide là dessus.
Il se fait engueuler si il surfe en mode perso même pour aller voir ses mails persos ou  booker ses vacances!
liste ou soft ( son bureau est en mac OSX mais pas Tiger, un tiers jaguar deux tiers panther)


----------



## geoffrey (23 Janvier 2006)

Allez sur manoubi.com, y'a plein d'infos sur le surf anonyme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2006)

Apparement la solution Proxify Anonymous Surfing 2.1 marche bien


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2006)

pour tiger , pas les autres


----------



## iDiot (23 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Apparement la solution Proxify Anonymous Surfing 2.1 marche bien



je viens de tester... il fonctionne tellement bien qu'il en est devenu payant


----------

